# Murray Missile



## Bike805 (Apr 10, 2014)

I have this lovely women's bike. Anybody know how old it might be? Worth anything? Maybe turn it into yard art?


----------



## rideahiggins (Apr 10, 2014)

Yep, yard art.


----------



## Tuna (Apr 10, 2014)

It has a nice patina.  The paint fades to light rust from the head tube back and the pinstripes and lettering are still visible.


----------



## Bike805 (Apr 11, 2014)

Tuna said:


> It has a nice patina.  The paint fades to light rust from the head tube back and the pinstripes and lettering are still visible.




That's funny. I didn't see where it was living before. Looking at the picture it almost looks like something was covering the area that still has paint.


----------

